# Couple from Last Night



## Sprung (Aug 8, 2015)

Here's a couple I finished up last night.

Flamed Boxelder Burl (stabilized) on a Chrome Atrax FP. CA finish. This pen will be on its way to @El Guapo next week. This is from a piece of FBEB that Andrew got from @BarnickCustomCalls and man is it sweet!









Golden Amboyna Burl cap cast in red resin on a Black Titanium Jr. Gent II FP. CA finish. Made this one to maybe sell, but all along knew that there was a good likelihood that I'd end up keeping it for myself. And unless the right offer comes along for it, that's probably what's going to happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 8, 2015)

Me gusta!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 8, 2015)

Looks like you won first prize, Andrew ... that's a great looking pen 

Excellent work, Matt

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 8, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Me gusta!!!!!!!



The kid did pretty good with those sharpies, making that piece of 2x4 look like that, didn't he?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 8, 2015)

a couple excellent looking pens Matt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 8, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Looks like you won first prize, Andrew ... that's a great looking pen
> 
> Excellent work, Matt


That's called clean living!


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 8, 2015)

This is my second pen that Matt has made. Won't be the last! Another home run!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 8, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> This is my second pen that Matt has made. Won't be the last! Another home run!



Just wait until I've got a couple of these Jr. Aaron's made up. I've got the kits (actually, one of them is the convertible FP/RB version), but am just waiting for me to pick a suitable, very special blank for one for me and for another one to sell. From what I've seen so far, and just from holding the parts in my hand, this will be one great kit for those extra special pens.

Shall I take your pre-order now?


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 8, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Just wait until I've got a couple of these Jr. Aaron's made up. I've got the kits (actually, one of them is the convertible FP/RB version), but am just waiting for me to pick a suitable, very special blank for one for me and for another one to sell. From what I've seen so far, and just from holding the parts in my hand, this will be one great kit for those extra special pens.
> 
> Shall I take your pre-order now?


Now that's just cruel... I don't even have this one in my possession yet! I'll trade you a big box of cocobolo sawdust for that Jr. Aaron!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice looking pens Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 8, 2015)

Great looking pens! The FBEB looks much better turned than It did as a blank

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you, everyone!



BarnickCustomCalls said:


> The FBEB looks much better turned than It did as a blank



That's why I love turning some of these gnarly, ugly blanks - getting to see what kind of beauty is hidden inside and being able to be the one to reveal it so others can see it too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 9, 2015)

Just good looking pens Matt, done with your usual high standards looks like! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 9, 2015)

Lots of character in that well turned great looking piece of timber.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 9, 2015)

That FBEB is crazy awesome as is the cast blank, Excellent work Matt ! 

I do like the JR Aron's also .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

